# Menands, NY-Tamara, F, Mohawk & Hudson River HS



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

http://www.petfinder.com/petnote/displaypet.cgi?petid=12222150

Tamara is a beautiful German Shepherd stray for whom no one came looking. She was brought in with a younger Shepherd, Tia, who is already adopted. We think Tia may have been Tamara's daughter; now that Tia is gone, Tamara is anxiously looking and barking for her. This bright and loyal dog was very mellow during testing by our assessors. We hope that finding the security of loving home will once again calm our girl and bring her some peace of mind. Tamara is part of our SAINT program due to her special needs (she is in need of dental work). Please visit http://www.mohawkhumanesociety.org for more information on the adoption process and fees. Can`t adopt? Please show your support for the animals by donating at http://www.mohawkhumanesociety.org/donate.html. Our organization offers 24PetWatch microchips, which include free registration into the 24PetWatch pet recovery service. For more information visit http://www.24petwatch.com or call 1-866-597-2424. This pet also comes with 30 days of pre-paid ShelterCare pet health insurance. For more information please visit http://www.sheltercare.com or call 1-866-375-PETS. 

Mohawk & Hudson River Humane Society 
Menands, NY 
(518) 434-8128


----------



## kathyb (May 16, 2007)

*Re: Menands, NY-Tamara, F, Mohawk & Hudson River HS*

Poor girl misses her baby.


----------



## Kay13411 (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Menands, NY-Tamara, F, Mohawk & Hudson River HS*

Up you go little lady.


----------

